# Macbook Nightmare



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

I know im probably going to get a lot of crap for this but , Macbook quality control is just not there. 

Bought on November 8th

Poweradaptor fails November 12th

Macbook LOGIC board is replaced Janury 17th

Macbook Screen inverter replaced Feburaryish 

Now , finally it has died.

I fired up my Macbook in class to check my email.....lo and behold screen is broken .....FROM THE INSIDE

Not a SINGLE mark on the outside , not a crack , NADA. I take it in to the Genius Bar , very nice Genius attended to be and gave me the bad news that , since the screen is broken its not their problem

THING IS , NEVER DROPPED IT. I keep it in an Incase neoprene sleeve ( Dont buy one they obv dont work) . According to the Genius's best guess , a book in my bag exerted pressure through the casing and put pressure on the screen through the plastic outside.

I somewhat believe him , but doesn't that say something about quality , THROUGH A SLEEVE . CLOSED it still was able to damage the screen without causing any damage to the outside

C'mon 

Now , im going to buy another Apple laptop. Not because i neccesarily love the made in Tiawan love and attention they recieve . but because the software JUST WORKS . Now I dont care if it looked like a craptastic Toshiba if I can carry it in a sleeve , inside a bag without it breaking.

Lastly....apparantly the logic board is broken too....wth . The genius's was just as puzzled as I was.

A computer totally destroyed.....without a single mark on the outside.... the Mac's Cynide gas is a 300page textbook?


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

To top it off , im typing this on a dell ...."tear"


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

will they at least replace the logic board???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, so you're done with the Apple store. Now phone Apple Canada.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Okay, so you're done with the Apple store. Now phone Apple Canada.


Been their done that ( roughly 20 minutes wait not bad)

Service drone and service drones superivisor basically told me that broken screens regardless of exterior damage or not were not their problem and could only be broken by force....what extent of force though

I was also at one point offered trouble shooting tips for some stupid fee

Argh "tears hair out"


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> will they at least replace the logic board???


No , not much of an explanation given either


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

Also , I was considering buying a refurb or used base Macbook and using my ram.


Would the 1.83 be a big difference to the 2.0


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

> I know im probably going to get a lot of crap for this but, Macbook quality control is just not there.


Can I start?  The vast majority of MacBooks sold are perfect or close to it. In any industry there will be lemons, be it mp3 players or computers or automobiles. Yours was probably built on a Friday afternoon.

That said, sorry to hear about your trouble. Lemons are no fun! I would suggest a good padded case for your next laptop, though: they're a big investment, and they really deserve the best care taken in their transportation.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Screen cracks are never covered by warranty. It's categorized as user abuse. Screens don't crack on there own. I've heard all the excuses "too much pressure in the case", "it just happened", "I didn't do anything".

Well, something happened. You left it in the car, and the sun was beating down on it, or it was a frigid night. Your roommate put his case of beer on it. Your dad kicked your backpack. If you know you didn't cause it to crack, look at the people around you.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Screen cracks are never covered by warranty. It's categorized as user abuse. Screens don't crack on there own. I've heard all the excuses "too much pressure in the case", "it just happened", "I didn't do anything".
> 
> Well, something happened. You left it in the car, and the sun was beating down on it, or it was a frigid night. Your roommate put his case of beer on it. Your dad kicked your backpack. If you know you didn't cause it to crack, look at the people around you.


No no , Im not saying I am without fault or it was an act of God.

Im saying that the amount of force required to crack it didn't warrant the damage sustained. Granted it could of been someone else in the house but they know how precious my laptop is to me and that i store it in my bag , meh. 

Anyways

How much do you think my

Ram 1gb (apples)

Poweradaptor 

Battery ( 6months old) 

MightyMouse BT 2months old ?

Will be worth


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

LCD panels are fragile, in all products that use them, not just the MacBook, so you really can't complain about Apple's "quality control." The display rear housing will not easily leave permanent dents in its shell, meaning plenty of LCD-shattering force could have been applied at one point without leaving exterior damage. Only the aluminum-based Mac portables are easily dented in -- plastic, not so much.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Single stick of 1GB RAM?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is not a warranty issue, this is an insurance issue. I think cracked screens don't cost that much to replace anyway.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 said:


> This is not a warranty issue, this is an insurance issue. I think cracked screens don't cost that much to replace anyway.


Aren't you misinformed... 

If by, "not that much," you mean anywhere over $500 minimum, then yes, they're 'cheap' to replace out of warranty.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Only $500? I thought it's $1000 lol cheaper than a new MacBook at least. I saw $400-600 USD.

Basically you have a MacMini now with a battery in it if you connect it to an external monitor.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's only a Mac mini if Apple replaces the logic board--which they should.

I'd call back, or go somewhere else.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Single stick of 1GB RAM?


Nope , Macbook works in matched pairs 2x512


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Only $500? I thought it's $1000 lol cheaper than a new MacBook at least. I saw $400-600 USD.
> 
> Basically you have a MacMini now with a battery in it if you connect it to an external monitor.


1100$ with labour at the apple store


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

Lars said:


> LCD panels are fragile, in all products that use them, not just the MacBook, so you really can't complain about Apple's "quality control." The display rear housing will not easily leave permanent dents in its shell, meaning plenty of LCD-shattering force could have been applied at one point without leaving exterior damage. Only the aluminum-based Mac portables are easily dented in -- plastic, not so much.


The thing is , the display didn't shatter. Its completely intact except for a pressure mark and liquid floating around


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for the repeat post

But im really looking for something to calm my nerves


How much do you think my

Ram 1gb (apples) 2x512

Poweradaptor

Battery ( 6months old)

MightyMouse BT 2months old ?

Will be worth


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ram 1gb (apples) 2x512 -- $60 each.

Poweradaptor -- I saw someone asking $65 for an MBP AC Adapter on CL

Battery ( 6months old) -- I saw someone asking $75 for their 2 mo MBP battery.

MightyMouse BT 2months old ? -- $50?

60 GB HD - $60-70.

Keyboard -- ?

Optical drive -- ?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

*caugh*

LEMON!


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

I'd look more seriously into replacing the screen if I were you. 

Basically, you're treating the Macbook as a throw away right now so the loss of warranty is really a non issue. If you can get Apple to replace the logic board (which they definitely should) then a replacement screen can be had for much less than the price of a new Macbook. I've seen them in the US on eBay for around $259 - $299. Once you do the exchange and pay duties and taxes that'll be around $400 CAD. That's a LOT less than a new computer.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

i think you guys are forgetting his logic board is toast as well...


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

There's something missing here.....it doesn't make sense for them to refuse to repair a faulty logic board. I would understand if some force exerted on the machine caused damage to the board, but I just don't see how thats possible in this case. They might also refuse to replace it if there was liquid damage, but I assume there isn't in this case....plus the keyboard is sealed off pretty well from liquid getting in (trust me, it is).

Something just doesn't make sense here about the logic board. There seems to be no reason for them to refuse to repair, under warranty, a part that many have had faults with.

-D


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

DrewNL said:


> There's something missing here.....it doesn't make sense for them to refuse to repair a faulty logic board. I would understand if some force exerted on the machine caused damage to the board, but I just don't see how thats possible in this case. They might also refuse to replace it if there was liquid damage, but I assume there isn't in this case....plus the keyboard is sealed off pretty well from liquid getting in (trust me, it is).
> 
> Something just doesn't make sense here about the logic board. There seems to be no reason for them to refuse to repair, under warranty, a part that many have had faults with.
> 
> -D


Well , they said the logic board is broken(physically) , I think otherwise


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Talk to Apple Canada. The Apple store would probably rather not replace the logic board in a computer whose monitor is fried anyway... they figure if they don't, you'll just buy a replacement system. From them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, you've called Apple Canada.

Now call them again. Ask to speak with "Customer Relations." This is no longer just about a busted computer, it's about the service you are receiving for a product under warranty.




teknikz said:


> Been their done that ( roughly 20 minutes wait not bad)
> 
> Service drone and service drones superivisor basically told me that broken screens regardless of exterior damage or not were not their problem and could only be broken by force....what extent of force though
> 
> ...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

lars said:


> LCD panels are fragile, in all products that use them, not just the MacBook,


lars, some (probably most) laptops are built with a more rugged casing.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

I have no first hand experience on the matter, but the issue of MacBook screens being too susceptible to breaking has been raised on other sites, eg.
http://www.macintouch.com/readerreports/macbook/topic4257.html

And here's a thread from the Apple discussions - lots of people chiming in with similar experiences of "spontaneous" screen cracking.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4303764


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Okay, you've called Apple Canada.
> 
> Now call them again. Ask to speak with "Customer Relations." This is no longer just about a busted computer, it's about the service you are receiving for a product under warranty.


You would have spoken to Customer Relations the first time you called.  

As well, user-inflicted abuse on the unit voids the entire unit's warranty, not just the affected part (independent AASP's may be more lenient). Because the LCD is shattered, you can't prove or disprove it didn't also affect the logic board. In such a case, it is automatically assumed it did affect the logic board, and therefore voids all otherwise assumed warranties.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

Apr. 12, 2007

MacInTouch Reader
I have a cracked LCD display, *Apple has told me that anything could produce the crack. Placing a book on the computer,* anything that causes a small amount of compression against the display from the top will cause the display to press against the keyboard, and then a crack will occur. The top of my Macbook was indeed flexible and it was very easy to compress it and cause distortions in the LCD screen. I was also told that a cracked LCD screen could result from lifting it from one corner! If all this is really the case, there must certainly be a lot of cracked LCD screens. The impression I am getting is that if the crack is from the edge of the display there may be hope that Apple will cover the repair. Does anyone have ideas of whether a centrally placed crack could cause the problem?


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

teknikz said:


> Nope , Macbook works in matched pairs 2x512


I have a mac book pro 17 inch , are you saying that there is 2x512 a matching pair? or is there only one 1 gig chip? thanks for the help
have just looked at my systems profile and it says that bank 0 dimm0 is empty and bank 1 dimm1 has one GB??????????????


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I must be lucky wrt screen cracks. Packing for the trip up north, I ended up with too much in my suitcase. I forgot I had packed my computer in this suitcase. I had to sit on the case to squish it closed. It was tight. I get on the plane & others were carrying their laptop also - I wasn't sure if I could or not. Get in to Iqaluit & open up the case... out pops a perfectly serviceable iBook. 

I think everyone in the hotel heard me let out one big sigh of relief! It was in a Brentwood case, not that it would have protected the screen against excessive force.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Tom Thomas said:


> I have a mac book pro 17 inch , are you saying that there is 2x512 a matching pair? or is there only one 1 gig chip? thanks for the help
> have just looked at my systems profile and it says that bank 0 dimm0 is empty and bank 1 dimm1 has one GB??????????????



The MacBook has 2x512MB, all of the MacBook Pro computers have 1x1GB, or 2x1GB.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

teknikz said:


> Sorry for the repeat post
> 
> But im really looking for something to calm my nerves
> 
> ...


if you still have the mighty mouse i may be interested in buying it from you


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I always buy my stuff using my Visa or Royal Bank debit card. It gives me 90 days no limit insurance, no deductible. That way if it gets crushed in the first 3 months, I get a new one. Plus, this also doubles my factory warranty.
Then, I guess it would be on my household policy. I think I have a $200 deductible on stuff like that.
Many people don't have insurance, but I have always had even when I rented. What would it cost you right now to replace everything if it went up in flames. How much to just replace your clothes? Winter boots, coats, Cd's, computer stuff? You would be surprised.
Plus, take pictures of your stuff, your house, and burn a copy to CD and put it somewhere safe. Preferably at a relatives house. Video is even better. Then you have an inventory and a better idea of what was lost.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Excellent points, Carl.

Normal computer damage *is* covered under a homeowner's/renter's insurance plan. Here's hoping tekniz has such insurance.

_And_ for perhaps $10/year you can add an additional $10K computer insurance.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

For interest's sake - this is probably why Apple are reluctant to accept claims against user-inflicted damage. xD

Not really fair though - i managed to get my screen and topcase replaced because the pressure caused the bezel to pit and scratch the case and damage the screen :S

You need a sympathetic genius i gues.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

I really wish Apple sold optional insurance for accidental damage, like Dell and Lenovo do.
I'd buy that for sure ( for a laptop, anyway).


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> For interest's sake - this is probably why Apple are reluctant to accept claims against user-inflicted damage. xD
> 
> Not really fair though - i managed to get my screen and topcase replaced because the pressure caused the bezel to pit and scratch the case and damage the screen :S
> 
> You need a sympathetic genius i gues.


That was good for a laugh... On a serious note go for the MacBook Pro, if your considering doing any sort of gaming it's a no-brainer.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Cole Slaw said:


> I really wish Apple offered insurance for accidental damage, like Dell and Lenovo do.
> I'd buy that for sure.


That would be a bad move for apple.

As you see in the original post - the poster is still going to buy another apple. The truth is - you buy apple for the software mostly - and you have nowhere else to go =)

Is this really a quality control issue? or Apple deliberately instigating shorter life cycles to increase sales (to repeat customers)? think about it.

Now when I buy a mac I don't think "well, six years down the road..." I usually think about 2 or three years down the road i will be buying a new computer.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i stole this name said:


> s - you buy apple for the software mostly - and you have nowhere else to go =)


not entirely true... the looks are important to a lot of people.. it's certainly important to me.. i think all the other laptops on the market are butt ugly.. apple products still have a lot more style. strange thing is, most pc laptops seem to have gotten thicker over the past couple years... they've been going backwards in the style department.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

People are demanding more and more performance, better battery life, and more features from laptops, hence (one reason) why they're getting bigger. Same reason my new cell phone is bigger than my old one.


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> if you still have the mighty mouse i may be interested in buying it from you


I have gotten a few offers , but I will let you know ASAP . Just PM me and make an offer


----------



## teknikz (Nov 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Excellent points, Carl.
> 
> Normal computer damage *is* covered under a homeowner's/renter's insurance plan. Here's hoping tekniz has such insurance.
> 
> _And_ for perhaps $10/year you can add an additional $10K computer insurance.


Yeah , It is covered under my insurance but the deductible is a Mac Mini and our rates would skyrocket.

The credit card it was bought on did/does have that wonderful warranty and 90 day coverage , but alas it has been 6months .


----------



## optical (Dec 31, 2006)

In my line of work I've seen some spectacular damage done to laptops... My favorite one is where this guy threw his laptop and a bottle of HONEY in his back pack. He went home, and realized he had a laptop and honey sandwich. Yup, he wanted warranty service on it for free. Uh huh, no. 

Most LCD destruction is user caused so I don't really outright blame apple for that, but I think it's stupid of them to say the entire warranty is void because the LCD gets damaged, that to me seems unfair. They should at least open it up and look at it, you can tell quite easily if a motherboard is damaged just by looking at it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Demosthenes X said:


> People are demanding more and more performance, better battery life, and more features from laptops, hence (one reason) why they're getting bigger. Same reason my new cell phone is bigger than my old one.


sure, i'm right there with ya.. i want a faster, more efficient, longer lasting cool looking laptop - without the added size! 

i think we're at the point with technology that it's not really too much to ask. we, as consumers can ask, nay, demand all of the above, because we're the ones _paying_ for this stuff, and if these companies can't deliver, they should stop offering sub-standard equipment. but alas, most people don't have a problem shelling out thousands of dollars for less than perfect products.

if Apple can do it, then the other companies can do it. it's not unreasonable to assume this.

there are plenty of new technologies to make these laptops even smaller.. i think at this point though, most companies aren't recognizing the demand yet.

cell phones are a LOT smaller than they used to be, so I'm not sure what cell phone you have and what you're comparing it to, but just about everything on the market is smaller than their previous counterparts, and that co-incides with the amount of new technology packed into them... and as we move forward, they're going to continue to get smaller, not bigger.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> They should at least open it up and look at it, you can tell quite easily if a motherboard is damaged just by looking at it.


In relation to most cases, that statement is false.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

kloan said:


> sure, i'm right there with ya.. i want a faster, more efficient, longer lasting cool looking laptop - without the added size!


Allow me to add one more requirement: it must be cheaper than their last one, too! Years ago we paid $2300 for a Compaq with a 10GB hard drive, 400MH processor, etc. By the "technology marches forward" theory, a very high end laptop these days should cost $1500.

But a MacBook Pro still costs as much as $2700. It's not a matter of *can* they make a faster, more efficient, longer lasting, etc. laptop, but whether they can do so and make it affordable. A lot of people will pay up for a system like the MBP, but a lot of people also want the same performance in a $1200 package (some exaggeration, I'll admit). The easiest way to keep the price down seems to be to use bigger, cheaper components, hence why laptops are not slimming down.

People are inherently cheap, and don't want to spend money when they can get the "same performance" for less money. *shrug*

My old cell phone was very bare bones: no camera, no mp3 capability, etc. My new one does video/photos/music/bigger screen etc... but it's bigger than my old one. The price of all these new features is increased size, unless you're willing to spend the premium to get it in a smaller form factor. I wasn't.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, true enough.. gotta pay for the good stuff. I think as we get accustomed to new technologies, we expect more and more, and quicker... it's becoming difficult for companies to 'wow' us. Well, for me anyway...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder if you think BMW and Lexus and Rolex is overpriced too...


----------

